# Oh yeah -- it's ON baby!!



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

AT&T employees ordered not to take any vacations between June 15th and July 12 for a "special promotional launch."

This is making feel so excited, just like ... hey, just like last year!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*3 different iphones*

I will be impressed if Rogers offers the iPhone the same time as everyone else, and its indeed the 3G iphone. 

I'll look to do a handset upgrade if I can. And depending on what plans they offer switch to one. 

I have this feeling that an article I read elsewhere may be correct.. Apple will introduce 3 levels of iPhone. (I cant seem to find the original article, but here's my prediction)

i. iPhone Classic. The one we know and love running Rom 2.0 with 16GB Storage
ii. iPhone Nano - new smaller sized iphone, 8GB storage
iii. iPhone Pro - new 3G version of iPhone with GPS, Rom 2.0 and storage starting at 16 or 32GB


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

psxp said:


> I have this feeling that an article I read elsewhere may be correct.. Apple will introduce 3 levels of iPhone.
> 
> i. iPhone Classic. The one we know and love running Rom 2.0 with 16GB Storage
> ii. iPhone Nano - new smaller sized iphone, 8GB storage
> iii. iPhone Pro - new 3G version of iPhone with GPS, Rom 2.0 and storage starting at 16 or 32GB


I didn't see that article, but some of that sounds likely. They'll start making more models as they get various parts of the new iPhone business/department (new designers, new developers and applications, etc.) going. They'll have a whole business economy around the iPhone, just like the iPods.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

june 15th coincides perfectly with my birthday


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Still waiting, still dreaming... 

I'm only expecting things to get better.

Does anyone think that they'll hit a much lower price point with one of their new models?


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

psxp said:


> i. iPhone Classic. The one we know and love running Rom 2.0 with 16GB Storage
> ii. iPhone Nano - new smaller sized iphone, 8GB storage
> iii. iPhone Pro - new 3G version of iPhone with GPS, Rom 2.0 and storage starting at 16 or 32GB


I don't think they'd keep around the current iPhone. Apple just doesn't have a history of keeping old models in the production line at the same time as new ones, especially with its closest cousin, the iPod.

A great example is the iPod mini. It was the most successful iPod at the time they released the nano. Did they keep it around? Any other company would have, they'd think themselves as crazy for fixing something that ain't broke. But nope, Apple had the balls to discontinue it completely, even though it was a step down in terms of storage space.

They want to up-sell you to the latest and greatest, not give you a reason to spend less on their products.

So while an iPhone mini is certainly a possibility, the current iPhone will undoubtedly be replaced by its successor.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Darnit.

I'm on a plane back to Mexico on June 9th. 

Sigh.

M


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Visnaut said:


> I don't think they'd keep around the current iPhone. Apple just doesn't have a history of keeping old models in the production line at the same time as new ones, especially with its closest cousin, the iPod.
> 
> A great example is the iPod mini. It was the most successful iPod at the time they released the nano. Did they keep it around? Any other company would have, they'd think themselves as crazy for fixing something that ain't broke. But nope, Apple had the balls to discontinue it completely, even though it was a step down in terms of storage space.
> 
> ...


Actually, you have good points there. I remember when the Mini was scrapped I was VERY surprised. I thought the form factor was great as the nano looked very fragile.

I wonder what September will bring to the iPod range this year.. maybe a .5 release again?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

CubaMark:

Maybe this will help? iPhone in Latin America


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*no corroberation*

What concerns me about the Rogers announcement is that there has been no announcement or quote from Apple to back it up. In the other recent announcements about the roll-outs in other areas there has usually been comments on the deal by an Apple rep. With Rogers & Canada there has been nothing!

This doesn't leave me with a good feeling.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> What concerns me about the Rogers announcement is that there has been no announcement or quote from Apple to back it up. In the other recent announcements about the roll-outs in other areas there has usually been comments on the deal by an Apple rep. With Rogers & Canada there has been nothing!
> 
> This doesn't leave me with a good feeling.


I do remember seeing somewhere a quote from Apple regarding Rogers and Canada, but they said almost the exact some thing as Ted said. SO it was no big news.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> What concerns me about the Rogers announcement is that there has been no announcement or quote from Apple to back it up. In the other recent announcements about the roll-outs in other areas there has usually been comments on the deal by an Apple rep. With Rogers & Canada there has been nothing!
> 
> This doesn't leave me with a good feeling.


It is interesting to note that the lack of information is also around 3G and the new West Edmonton Store. Could Apple and Rogers be planning a big Grand Opening at WEM with a surprise launch of the iPhone(3G) in Canada. It would be a great publicity stunt with a discount on the phone for the first 200 people or so that are in line. Rogers does have a booth just west of the new WEM location. (Yes I am stretching this line of speculation very thin)

Rogers could also be keeping quiet due to the fact that they are launching with just 3G iPhones in Canada on the same day Apple unveils the 3G to everyone. Even if Rogers was not getting the iPhone till sept. they would still have to keep any plans that are connected to 3G quiet till after the launch of 3G by Apple in ?June? So if they are only going to offer 3G on Rogers then the silence makes sense. (again speculation)

As Apple UK is sold out of 2G iPhones it may be that Apple is going to phase the 2G models out all together making Rogers tight lip policy make sense.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

Visnaut said:


> I don't think they'd keep around the current iPhone. Apple just doesn't have a history of keeping old models in the production line at the same time as new ones, especially with its closest cousin, the iPod.
> 
> A great example is the iPod mini. It was the most successful iPod at the time they released the nano. Did they keep it around? Any other company would have, they'd think themselves as crazy for fixing something that ain't broke. But nope, Apple had the balls to discontinue it completely, even though it was a step down in terms of storage space.
> 
> ...


They still have the iPod "Classic", even though there is the nano, shuffle, and touch. The "Classic" is looking dated, when compared to the others, but they still keep it around.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*Rogers will launch in December just in time for next year's Xmas rush.*

June will be nothing more than an announcement. Rogers will not be launching iPhone until December according to this Radio contest. Also note that this station is owned by Rogers Communications. I hope I'm wrong. Also WEM? Publicity stunt? Hehe... that's some imagination you've got. 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2470117385_31ef8c2637_b.jpg


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

jawknee said:


> June will be nothing more than an announcement. Rogers will not be launching iPhone until December according to this Radio contest. Also note that this station is owned by Rogers Communications. I hope I'm wrong. Also WEM? Publicity stunt? Hehe... that's some imagination you've got.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2470117385_31ef8c2637_b.jpg


An AM radio station isn't going to know anything about an iPhone release date. Heck, Molson actually listed an iPhone in a contest claiming that it would be ready early this year. Whoops.

My guess: either simultaneous or near-simultaneous late June launch with the States, or September.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Commodus said:


> An AM radio station isn't going to know anything about an iPhone release date. Heck, Molson actually listed an iPhone in a contest claiming that it would be ready early this year. Whoops.
> 
> My guess: either simultaneous or near-simultaneous late June launch with the States, or September.


Molson is a beer(****) company who was either a)going for publicity just as Best Buy was when they created their sign-up for iPhone info form OR b) had nothing to do with it. Those were what are referred to as "Rumours". This "AM Radio Station" is OWNED BY ROGERS. Perhaps the most "credible" source to date. And for a so called "rumour" this contest they are having (with Rogers branding all over it) could certainly get them into a lot of trouble with their "parent company". 

Use your brain genius.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> Molson is a beer(****) company who was either a)going for publicity just as Best Buy was when they created their sign-up for iPhone info form OR b) had nothing to do with it. Those were what are referred to as "Rumours". This "AM Radio Station" is OWNED BY ROGERS. Perhaps the most "credible" source to date. And for a so called "rumour" this contest they are having (with Rogers branding all over it) could certainly get them into a lot of trouble with their "parent company".
> 
> Use your brain genius.


The same thing was said on CityTv a while back was it in Decemeber that it was coming? And they owned by Rogers !!!

Just because they are owned by Rogers does not mean anything.

Use "your" brain genius.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> The same thing was said on CityTv a while back was it in Decemeber that it was coming? And they owned by Rogers !!!
> 
> Just because they are owned by Rogers does not mean anything.
> 
> Use "your" brain genius.


<scratch>They are NOT owned by Rogers. They are owned by Bell Globemedia. Quite the opposite. Check your facts GENIUS.</scratch>
Wow. How much Monopoly.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

And still the fact remains that it is highly doubtful that Rogers will quietly release such a product. If they were in fact releasing it in conjunction with a USA release or the "opening of West Edmonton Mall" store they probably would've started the ramp up months ago.

Look at the original release in any other country.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

jawknee said:


> <scratch>They are NOT owned by Rogers. They are owned by Bell Globemedia. Quite the opposite. Check your facts GENIUS.</scratch>
> Wow. How much Monopoly.



Actually ... CityTV | About Citytv Foundation


> Citytv, owned by Rogers, is a family of television stations that strive to enrich and celebrate the communities we serve.
> Each of our television stations telecasts the flavour of the community: the serious commentary, the passionate oration, the opinion, the celebrations, the unpredictability. This is the essence of Citytv's open, inclusive, accessible style of broadcasting.
> 
> With stations in Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, Citytv is proud to be a part of your community.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Guinness said:


> Actually ... CityTV | About Citytv Foundation


ZIIIIIING!

Someone ACTUALLY Googled!


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

jawknee said:


> June will be nothing more than an announcement. Rogers will not be launching iPhone until December according to this Radio contest. Also note that this station is owned by Rogers Communications. I hope I'm wrong. Also WEM? Publicity stunt? Hehe... that's some imagination you've got.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2470117385_31ef8c2637_b.jpg


The FAN590 contest is basing its December date from the December 7th rumour of last year. The image it has there (the red gradient one) is based off a fake ad which was produced last year with that rumour.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> <scratch>They are NOT owned by Rogers. They are owned by Bell Globemedia. Quite the opposite. Check your facts GENIUS.</scratch>
> Wow. How much Monopoly.


Really.. maybe you should go to their website and check your facts tptptptp

Go to the bottom of the page. Here is the link if you need it.

CityTV | Toronto

And yes I know I am a GENIUS . Thanks.

You should at least admit your mistake.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Really.. maybe you should go to their website and check your facts tptptptp
> 
> Go to the bottom of the page. Here is the link if you need it.
> 
> ...


sorry the <scratch></scratch> around that was intended as an admission of being unaware that bell globemedia had sold off CityTV. "scratch that, it was incorrect". Interesting note however. Is that the morning that the press release was made public by Rogers, apparently the FAN was one of the first radio stations to announce this. 680 was another one that did. (oh what's that you say? another Rogers owned station?)

And if they announce that Canada gets an iPhone in June (which I'm telling you that I believe with my gut 99% will not happen) I will rejoice with you and declare you a genius. However, summer promotions have already started in every industry, so I wouldn't be holding my breath if I were you.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Guinness said:


> Actually ... CityTV | About Citytv Foundation


yes sir <scratch> 

how effing obvious did I have to be? haha


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Gene Rayburn said:


> The FAN590 contest is basing its December date from the December 7th rumour of last year. The image it has there (the red gradient one) is based off a fake ad which was produced last year with that rumour.


for a false contest with fake dates, it sure has been on their homepage for an awful long time. don't you think that someone would have gotten in trouble for it by now?


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that we've worked out who owns the station, let's think about this a little more...there is no way in hell that Rogers would jeopardize the launch of the iPhone by allowing anyone to talk, other than through official channels, as and when authorized by Apple. Unless, of course, they are quite happy for Apple to pull out of the deal.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

nick24 said:


> Now that we've worked out who owns the station, let's think about this a little more...there is no way in hell that Rogers would jeopardize the launch of the iPhone by allowing anyone to talk, other than through official channels, as and when authorized by Apple. Unless, of course, they are quite happy for Apple to pull out of the deal.


Right!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

nick24 said:


> Now that we've worked out who owns the station, let's think about this a little more...there is no way in hell that Rogers would jeopardize the launch of the iPhone by allowing anyone to talk, other than through official channels, as and when authorized by Apple. Unless, of course, they are quite happy for Apple to pull out of the deal.


I agree fully. Especially with their *inability* to secure the phone here, a year since it's launch... wtf is going on? In all honesty I just want a frigging data plan already. Since they started charging me for certain data requests and not others on my vision plan, I cancelled it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> Since they started charging me for certain data requests and not others on my vision plan, I cancelled it.


  :yikes: 

Can you please explain more? Please.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> :yikes:
> 
> Can you please explain more? Please.


Well I signed up for a corporate 10mb/$5 vision mobile internet plan. As you know, the 3g coverage (which the vision plan was made for) is only in the city, and has edge fallback. So I figured I would use it to check email when north of the city etc, google maps... The first 3 to 4 months, there were no problems using the plan anywhere. Bills always came in normal with no extra data charges. Then Rogers announced that unlimited browsing plan, and things changed.

The last bill that I got before I cancelled they had a whole bunch of requests on dates mid-month (ie not at the end of the month, like I went over the limit or something). 20kb here, 500kb there... the bits added up to 2.5mb. Typically the overage as you know is charged at 5¢/kb but since I'm on a corporate plan I was charge at 3¢/kb. So I had a bill with an extra $75 tacked on. Since I'm on a corporate plan (for a company which I don't belong to) I didn't bother arguing it. The savings for the rest of the year subsidize it.

However. If you're using a vision plan, be very careful using it outside of the zones. Roger$ are becoming privy to us. And they want their moneys.


----------

